# قريبا قريبا قريبا .... دورة مكثفة أون لاين



## م.محمد الكردي (28 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في الحقيقة كثرت الطلبات وكثرت الاستفسارات لذلك لا حل إلا أن نعطي الصورة المتكاملة للموضوع

وبطريقة جديدة لم تعهدوها من قبل وذلك من خلال دورة خاصة بالعربية


[FRAME="12 70"]أهم المواضيع:

1) تعريف شامل بمفهوم الطاقة والطاقة المتجددة وملخص عام لطرق توليد الطاقة المتجددة.

2) الطاقة الشمسية:
 الخلايا الشمسية (تكوينها التفصيلي + صناعتها + توصيلها وحساب الأثقال الكهربية + حساب الاشعاع الشمسي + ....... كل ما أعرفه ويعرفه أساتذتي عن الموضوع )

 3) التوربينات ( التركيب العام للتوربين + أنواع التوربينات مع التفصيل الشامل والكامل لكل نوع من حيث التركيب والنواتج وكيفية استخدام الخارج )

 4) الطاقة الحيوية ( بالتفصيل...)

 5)الطاقة الكيميائية ( بالتفصيل .. )

 6) وأنواع أخرى كثيرة تشمل كافة التطبيقات التي عرفت عنها.

ولا ننسى أخوتنا في قسم المعمار فهناك جزء من الدورة سيكون بالتوازي مع دروس الدورة لنناقش

فيه موضوع كودة المباني الموفرة للطاقة فلدي مادة علمية رائعة في هذا المجال​[/FRAME]​
أخوتي الكرام ... هي خطوة جريئة من شخص مبتدئ ... لكنني على قدر المسؤولية وأهدف بهذه الدورة لمجموعة أهداف منها:

أولا : أنني أريد فعلا الالمام بجوانب الموضوع المام أوسع وأكبر لأن ذلك مهم في عملي.
ثانيا : نشر الفائدة بين الجميع وتحفيزكم على المشاركة ودعم الدورة بتعليقاتكم.


من أين سأتي بالمعلومات ( خبراء فلسطين من أساتذة الجامعات + خبراء سلطة الطاقة + خبراء كليات التدريب + خبراء ولجنة استشارة المركز + معارف خارجية + أنتم ........ )

تكلفة الدورة : ..................................................... 100000000$ ضرب 0 = free مجانا:68:​

مكان الدورة : ملتقى المهندسين - قسم الطاقة المتجددة

طبيعة الدورة : الدورة درس بطريقة واضحة وبخط جيد وبصور مكثفة وخفيفة

ستكون درس كل أسبوع وإن كنتم كسالى بالرد أخليها أسبوعين وإذا بالمرة كسالى بألغي الموضوع :69: 

:31: :67: :31: 
سنبدأ مع بداية شهر 6 المقبل فانتظرونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## أبوموسى (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم ***** وعلى قدر الكرام تأتي المكارم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 مايو 2006)

*تسلم وبارك الله بمجهوداتك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

روعة مشرفنا الكريم والتوقيت جيد (مع نهاية الامتحانات: ليس للاعضاء الطلاب حجة:68: )

سوف نكون نشيطين:5: وناخذ درسين كل اسبوع

احترامي

ننتظر.............


----------



## الحالم (28 مايو 2006)

ان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنك و ناخذ درسين في الاسبوع مو درس 
بس هل هناك شهادة او ما شابه يمكن الحصول عليه
ومشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## اسيرم (29 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك يا أخي واتمنى انا وغيري أن يتحقق مثل هدا التقدم*

بارك الله فيك على هدا الموضوع المهم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 مايو 2006)

أخي الحالم

ولما لا نضع شهادة لكل مشارك يسجل حضوره لكن بشروووووووووووط

1) أن تحضر 80% من الدورة.
2) تقدم امتحان أون لاين (صعب مرةةةةةة)

ههههههه أنا أتكلم جد 

لكن ملاحظة : لست متأكد أنه معترف بها أو لا ، لكن على الأغلب نعم فهذه أكبر شبكة مهندسين عرب

تحياتي لكم المشاركين تحت هذا العنوان وانشاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن أيضا


----------



## nofal (29 مايو 2006)

ربنا يفتح عليك


----------



## أبو محمّد (29 مايو 2006)

أرجو إعادة النظر بالتكاليف.....
وحتى يتم ذلك سأتطفل بالإطلاع وسرقة المعلومات الموجودة بسرية تامة
فسامحونا.....
وشكراً على هذا الاهتمام


----------



## samy_tawfeek (29 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
كلمة شكر لا تكفي علي هذا المجهود وعلي كل غير بعيدعن هذا المنتدي الرائع مشكورين
[/frame]


----------



## tornido2010 (29 مايو 2006)

الف شكرا يا باشا بس المهم تحدد الوقت و مكانها بالظبط و يبقا كويس لو عاملتها لوحدة منفردة بنفسها و يا ترى انا هندسة اتصالات هلقى شئ مفيد ليا من الالكترونيات و الاتصالات و لا هى خاصة بالطاقة فقط على العموم يسعدنى الانضمام اليكو حتى لو كنتى فى مجال مختلف لان الهندسة واحدة 
السلام عليكو و رحمة الله


----------



## rekomon (29 مايو 2006)

أنا من المهتمين بمواضيع الطافة الشمسية وابحث عن كل ما هو جديد فى هذا المجال وعلى فكرة كان مشروع تخرجى هو تجميع الخلاايا الشمسية محلياً وباقل الاسعار مع المحافظة على جودتها 
و يوجد موقع على النت يشرح تفاصيل هذا المشروع وهم من تصميمى 
www.geocities.com/solar2002eg


أخي الكريم الرابط لم يعمل معي ....... أرجوا أن تراجعه ............... تحياتي ، مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة mzsk76


----------



## على حسن على (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
سنتابع ان شاء الله والله المستعان 
من علمنى حرف سيرت له عونا


----------



## mohamed aseer (30 مايو 2006)

و نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## المهندس الطموح (30 مايو 2006)

أنا انتظر ذلك بفارغ الصبر،فالموضوع رائع ومشوق جدا
وأتمنى كل أسبوع درس


----------



## هرجك_عسل (30 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (30 مايو 2006)

اخي بارك الله بك 
اننا نتظر بداية شهر 6 وممكن نستفيد ومنكم اكيد راح نستفيد انشاءالله 
واتمني لكم التوفيق والنجاح وعلي فكرة هي فكرة جيدة اتمني ان تكون بكافه اقسام الهندسه وكل يختار القسم المناسب له وحسب التخصص ولكم الشكر


----------



## فؤاد شحاده (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المبادره الطيبه
الطاقه البديله.................. موضوع يداعب مشاعر الجميع حول العالم 
نحن بالانتظار وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## THE ONE (30 مايو 2006)

الى الامام يا بش مهندس واحنا في انتظارك ان شاء الله 


بس حبيت استفسر طيب الي عنده معلومة ويبي يشارك هل يحتاج يرفع يده عشان يشارك (امزح معك) بس والله جد الي يبي يشارك يعني في نقطة معينة من اي موضوع مطروح يقدر ولا لا......


انا اقولك لية يا باشا لانو والله اعلم انو في مهندسين هنا تخصصهم دقيق يعني مثلا يجيك واحد يقول انا افهم في حاجة معينة من الموضوع واقدر افتيكم فيها يعني زيادة ايضاح فقط لاغير...................


وش رايك يا مهندسنا


----------



## khalled (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

فكرة رائعة


----------



## nafea (30 مايو 2006)

بالتوفيق والى الامام


----------



## SRWA12M (30 مايو 2006)

كلمة شكر لا تكفي علي هذا المجهود و على هذا الموضوع الرائع وعلي كل غير بعيدعن هذا المنتدي الرائع مشكورين سنتابع ان شاء الله والله المستعان


----------



## عمرو محمود (30 مايو 2006)

*شكر واجب*

[أخى الفاضل لا نملك الا ان نقول لكم 
شكر الله لكم وزادكم علماQUOTE=mzsk76]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في الحقيقة كثرت الطلبات وكثرت الاستفسارات لذلك لا حل إلا أن نعطي الصورة المتكاملة للموضوع

وبطريقة جديدة لم تعهدوها من قبل وذلك من خلال دورة خاصة بالعربية


[FRAME="12 70"]أهم المواضيع:

1) تعريف شامل بمفهوم الطاقة والطاقة المتجددة وملخص عام لطرق توليد الطاقة المتجددة.

2) الطاقة الشمسية:
 الخلايا الشمسية (تكوينها التفصيلي + صناعتها + توصيلها وحساب الأثقال الكهربية + حساب الاشعاع الشمسي + ....... كل ما أعرفه ويعرفه أساتذتي عن الموضوع )

 التوربينات ( التركيب العام للتوربين + أنواع التوربينات مع التفصيل الشامل والكامل لكل نوع من حيث التركيب والنواتج وكيفية استخدام الخارج )

 الطاقة الحيوية ( بالتفصيل...)

 الطاقة الكيميائية ( بالتفصيل .. )

 وأنواع أخرى كثيرة تشمل كافة التطبيقات التي عرفت عنها.[/FRAME]​
أخوتي الكرام ... هي خطوة جريئة من شخص مبتدئ ... لكنني على قدر المسؤولية وأهدف بهذه الدورة لمجموعة أهداف منها:

أولا : أنني أريد فعلا الالمام بجوانب الموضوع المام أوسع وأكبر لأن ذلك مهم في عملي.
ثانيا : نشر الفائدة بين الجميع وتحفيزكم على المشاركة ودعم الدورة بتعليقاتكم.


من أين سأتي بالمعلومات ( خبراء فلسطين من أساتذة الجامعات + خبراء سلطة الطاقة + خبراء كليات التدريب + خبراء ولجنة استشارة المركز + معارف خارجية + أنتم ........ )

تكلفة الدورة : ..................................................... 100000000$ ضرب 0 = free مجانا:68:​

مكان الدورة : ملتقى المهندسين - قسم الطاقة المتجددة

طبيعة الدورة : الدورة درس بطريقة واضحة وبخط جيد وبصور مكثفة وخفيفة

ستكون درس كل أسبوع وإن كنتم كسالى بالرد أخليها أسبوعين وإذا بالمرة كسالى بألغي الموضوع :69: 

:31: :67: :31: 
سنبدأ مع بداية شهر 6 المقبل فانتظرونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​[/QUOTE]


----------



## rana12 (30 مايو 2006)

*rana 12*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة الجهود
و انا مهندسة طاقة كهربائية واعمل في مجال تصميم محطات التحويل (132ك.ف و33ك.ف و 11ك.ف) اذا تردون اي شي في هذا المجال فانا على استعداد ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed_saleh (30 مايو 2006)

و نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## m_beik (30 مايو 2006)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لاصحاب الافكار النيرة والى الأمام وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## محمد التميمي (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا انا على استعداد ونسبة الكسل 34% حسب حراره الجو


----------



## مامون القزاز (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك حتى يرضيك


----------



## وليد محمد هلال (30 مايو 2006)

فكرة طيبة تتطلب مجهودا عاليا بارك الله فيك
نحن مستعدون للمشاركة قدر الإمكان


----------



## kokoaooao (30 مايو 2006)

الله يقويك على انجاز ما عزمت عليه ، وينفعنا بك ، ويعطيك العافية


----------



## plaingroom (30 مايو 2006)

على حسن على قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سنتابع ان شاء الله والله المستعان
> من علمنى حرف سيرت له عونا


مثمنين لكم جهودكم........


----------



## لاجل الاسلام (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك الجنة


----------



## ابو فاروق (30 مايو 2006)

هذا موضوع مهم جدا , وسيإتى وقت ليس ببعيد تكون هذه الطاقة من اساسيات حياتنا ,فكيف لو علمتم
اننا هنا نعيش ازمة خانقة فى البترول وانعدام الغاز المنزلى .


----------



## master9 (30 مايو 2006)

من شخص مبتدئ ... لكنني على قدر المسؤولية 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انشاء الله كلك خير وبركه يا اخوي mzsk76 
وجزاك الله كل خير و حقق لك مرادك بمشئته


----------



## ابو فاروق (30 مايو 2006)

*ابو فاروق*

:5: :15: هذا موضوع مهم جدا , وسياتى الوقت الذى تكون فيه هذه الطاقة المتجددة من ضروريات الحياة القصوى , فكيف لوعلمتم اننا فىازمة بترول خانقة وبدون غاز منزلى منذ فترة , وقريبا سنرجع للعصر الحجرى .


----------



## eng_ashmawy (30 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بانتظاركم بفارغ الصبر


----------



## مهاجر (30 مايو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير لكل من شارك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقف وقفة إحترام وشكر على هذا الجهد 
لا نستغرب هذا النشاط من مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
فلقد تعودنا منه ذلك 

نعم تميز وإبداع .... سر بعون الله.... 
حفظك الله وأي خدمة نحن تحت أمرك....:55:​


----------



## عمرالسعيد (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
إعقل وتوكل
نحن بالانتظار


----------



## hussain_333 (30 مايو 2006)

جازاكم الله على هذا الفعل الجميل
بس ممكن اعرف كيف تتم المشاركة؟
وهل يتم الاعلان عند بدء هذه الدورة؟
وشكرا
:15: :5: :79: :31:


----------



## مهندس طيار (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
مع ان ذلك ليس مجالي لاكني احب جدا الاطلاع علي العلم في كل جوانب الهندسه 
وسوف اكون نشيط جدا في الدوره الجديده 
والله الموفق


----------



## oamta_p4 (30 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافيو مشكورين على هذه الجهود


----------



## sharky (30 مايو 2006)

*dear sir*

im glad for all great achivments we can have from this lovely site.....gazakom alah khair insha2lah:68:​


----------



## فادي فارس ابورمضان (30 مايو 2006)

اشكركم على طرح المواضيع المفيدة واتمنى ان تكون الدورة مكثفة سواء في المدة او في المواضيع 
المطروحة واتمنى ان تكون ثلاثة حصص في الاسبوع حتى يسهل التركيز الذهني 
وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## rorowewe3 (30 مايو 2006)

مبادرة كتييير حلوة يسلمو كتير...


----------



## m_beik (30 مايو 2006)

الموضوع هام ومفيد لجميع المهندسين على اختلاف تخصصاتهم وأرى أن يكون أسبوعيا شاكرا أصحاب الأفكار النيرة وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## حمد عبد الله (30 مايو 2006)

اين وكيف ومتى......



أخي الكريم اقرأ الاعلان مرة أخرى صفحة 1 من هذا الموضوع ومرة أخرى سأجيب

أين ؟

هنا في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة

كيف ؟

من خلال مواضيع بطريقة شيقة لا هي تلقينية ولا هي مبهمة

متى ؟

شهر 6 june من هذا العام 2006

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام ونتأمل متابعتكم وردودكم ومساهماتكم في مواضيع الدورة انشاء الله ........ mzsk76


----------



## الحالم (30 مايو 2006)

اوكي بشمهندس انا موافق 
بس زي ما إنتا عارف اليوم ما حدا بصدق انو عنك خبرة إلا لما يشوف الشهادة 
ومشكوووووور ع كل الاحوال ويعطيك العافية


ندرس الموضوع مع المشرفين العامين ونرد قرييا انشاء الله .............. mzsk76


----------



## akh (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (30 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
نريد تعميم هذا الموضوع وخصوصا في مجال fire fighting

اخوكم ايهاب محمد


----------



## swic (30 مايو 2006)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو غسان (30 مايو 2006)

نحن في الانتظار

مع خالص الشكر وفائق التقدير

وعذرا للانقطاع الطويل بسبب التحضير للماجستير


----------



## ahmad_gsm (30 مايو 2006)

شكرررررررا كتير على المبادرة الرائعة دي


----------



## ام عبد الله (30 مايو 2006)

ساكون في انتظار هذه الدورة بفارغ الصبر

ومشكور:32:


----------



## العقل الذهبي (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى محمد (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذا ليس غريب على الفلسطيني 
عيني رتب الدروس وكثف الشرح
ربنا يفرج كربتكم
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## من الربع الخالي (30 مايو 2006)

نشر العلم والمعرفة شيئ جميل وفيه أجر جزيل ان شاء الله , خصوصاً لأصحاب الاختصاص في هذا المجال.... وبالله التوفيق ,,,


----------



## ziad4e (30 مايو 2006)

thats great .. we are waiting for these good things always ..


----------



## dream67 (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## مفتاح الحياه (30 مايو 2006)

اتمنى من الله ان يعينكم على هذاالعمل الرائع وكم اتمنى ان يتوفر فى الكورس الجانب التطبيقى


----------



## ادم المصرى (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة المحترمين نشكر جهودكم ونتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان تؤتى ثمارها 

وشكككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## عبير حسن (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع وفكرة جميلة جدا وان شاء الله سأكون من المتابعيين للموضوع


----------



## مهند المالكي (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوكم مهندس مهند من العراق واني محتاج لاستفسارت في الماتلاب فممكن احد منكم يساعدني ؟


----------



## مراد005 (30 مايو 2006)

*رد*

شكرا أخي
بدي أتابع معاكو الدورة
أتمنى تمر الدورة في ظروف جيدة
يالا عالنهضة يا حبايبي


----------



## بسمه محمد (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لما فيه الصالح


----------



## mros (30 مايو 2006)

منتظرين علي احر من الجمر.


----------



## mros (30 مايو 2006)

وجزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## الألكتروني (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جهود مباركة الله يعطيكم العافية 
وسجلوا اسمي معكم في الدورة


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

ياريت والله انها لفكرة اكثر من رائعة فهذا بحق هو ما يدعى بتبادل الخبرات


----------



## المهـــاجـــر (30 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 
بورك فيك أخي الكريم وجزيت الجنة 

بانتظار الدورة وسنكون معك إن شاء الله 

دمت بألف خير 
[/FRAME]


----------



## waissy (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انى مهندس ميكانيكى من العراق ارجوا ان تشاركونى بهذه الدورة لانى محتاج اليه 
وارجو من الله تبارك وتعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
المهندس ميكانيكى ويسي محمد


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (30 مايو 2006)

*حتى لاتغيب الشمس*

جهد مشكور إن شاء الله وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
أرجو عند ذكر أسماء باللغة المحلية أن تضع بين قوسين الإسم المتعارف عليه دوليا أو الشائع عربيا حتى تحدث الإستفادة الكاملة للجميع.
وشكرا


----------



## خالد المحمدي (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير على هالجهد الجبار


----------



## d3a2 (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا لمجهودك وحقا ان هذا المشروع مشروع وفكرة مثمرة ان شاء الله


----------



## koky86 (30 مايو 2006)

i 'll wait u man it's very important


----------



## وليد عبده (30 مايو 2006)

نحن في الانتظار وربنا يفتح عليك


----------



## يحيى الشريف (30 مايو 2006)

الدوره من غير تكلفه لكن كل واحد يعمل حساب الاكل والشرب لا ننا مش ها نصرف عليكو كمان
جزا الله كل من يفيد الناس الخير وبالتوفيق.............؛


----------



## saudiBME (30 مايو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرآ*

جزاك الله خيرآ وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## وليد مختار (30 مايو 2006)

لا استطيع الا قول جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا فانا كنت متلهف جدا لهذا وخصوصا الخلايا الشمسيه وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## جيهان كمال (30 مايو 2006)

نحن معك و اذا احتجت المساعدة نحن هنا فى الخدمة وفقك الله


----------



## labeeb (30 مايو 2006)

انت رائع رائع اتمنى من كل الخبراء العرب ان يكونوا من امثالك 
جزاك الله خير واتمنى لك التوفيق 
ولك منى الف تحية


----------



## samaden (30 مايو 2006)

السلام وعليكم
شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز وان شاء الله نستطيع نتفاعل مع الموضوع ونطبقه بشكل عملي على ارض الواقع طبعاً بعد ما ندرس الدوره وان شاء الله سنكون مجتهدين مره ثانيه شكراً جزاك الله الف خير واحنا جاهزين ومنتظرين 
سلام


----------



## المهندس بشار هاشم (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ...انا المهندس بشار اريد معرفة وقت بدا الدورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالظاهر (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## yassine-maroc (30 مايو 2006)

السلام وعليكم
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## rekomon (30 مايو 2006)

سيدى الفاضل مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة mzsk76 انا جربت الرابط تانى وهو شغال معايا 
بس الموقع تقيل شوية برجاء الانتظار لوجود صور موسيقى بالموقع
وعلى العموم الرابط مرة اخرة هو
http://www.geocities.com/solar2002eg


----------



## yazan102 (30 مايو 2006)

الله يرضى عليك


----------



## المساعد 1 (30 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## المساعد 1 (30 مايو 2006)

100000000000 شكر


----------



## habo (31 مايو 2006)

خلاص انشاء الله واحنا معاك


----------



## mohamed_hassan (31 مايو 2006)

مبروك وربنا معاكو


----------



## محمد عبده حسن (31 مايو 2006)

أعانك الله


----------



## mjmm (31 مايو 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لكم. و نتمنا لكم و لنا دورة موفقة ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## النصار (31 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 
بس انا عندي ملاحظه على التوقيت ان شهر سته شهر امتحانات لطلبة الجامعة والمعاهد 
اعتقد لو تجلها لشر سبعه يكون افضل 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الأسلام 
اخوك النصار


----------



## mikik (31 مايو 2006)

تشكر ياباشا


----------



## العرندس (31 مايو 2006)

*ســر عـــلــى بــركـــة الله*







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​





موضوع مهم .. للمهندسين العرب .. وبالذات مهندسي الخليج العربي

فشكرا أخي المشرف .. على هذه الهمة العالية :15: .. وفقك الله فيما ستمضي به 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

الموضوع مناسب وجاء في الوقت المناسب كما أنه في المكان المناسب 

حيث ستتعدى درجة الحرارة في بعض دول الخليج .. الــ 50 درجة سيليزية  في هذا الصيف

لذا يجب علينا الإنتهاء من هذه الدورة .. حتى نشرع في التطبيق قبل أن تصل درجة الحرارة ذروتها 

:67: :67: 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## waken (31 مايو 2006)

يا ريت تكون بشهادة و بنسبة الحضور و الامتحان


----------



## السجين الحر (31 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## مذهل (31 مايو 2006)

الله يقويكم يا رب وصراحه حاجه مشجعه وانصح الجميع بالمشاركه والتفاعل مع هذه الدورات......
المهندس ياسر


----------



## المهندستين (31 مايو 2006)

thank u very much:68: :68:


----------



## المهندستين (31 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]نرجو من المتخصصين بهندسة المساحة ان يعملوا نفس هذه المشاركة اللطيفة[/frame]


----------



## eldaly (31 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود وهذه الحميه ونحن فى انتظار درسين كل اسبوع وسلام الله عليكم


----------



## ام عمورة (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا" انا اود اشترك في الدورة


----------



## haider hady k (31 مايو 2006)

*شكرا*

احب معرفه هكذا مواضيع والاطلاع والمعرفه واتقان هكذا امور جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## زيدان عرب (31 مايو 2006)

كل الموفقيه وجزاك االله كل خير


----------



## الراية (31 مايو 2006)

اشكرك بالبداية
والله يعينك علينا


----------



## en_mohamedtop (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أرجوا من الله العلى العظيم أن تكون هذة الدورة مفيدة لنا جميعا
وشكر خاص لكل من يشارك بمجهودة ووقتة الثمين
وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 مايو 2006)

قواعد الدورة على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20074

وانتظر منك التعاون الكامل لفائدة ومصلحة الجميع

إلى الامام ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## eng.abdelrahman (31 مايو 2006)

ان شاء الله بلحق الدورة بعد ما أخلص امتحانات


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 مايو 2006)

بالنسبة لمن عليهم امتحانات ...... ربنا يوفقكم

الدروس لن تطرح مرة واحد وإنما كل أسبوع وعلشانكم أول مرة بنستنا أسبوعين ولا يهمكم

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## اكررروم (31 مايو 2006)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mjmm (31 مايو 2006)

الشكر الجزيل م.حربي


----------



## خالد وليد (31 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## DrClick (31 مايو 2006)

كلمة شكراً لا تكفي


----------



## العماره حياه (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أريد أن أشكرك على هذا الجهد العظيم وأرجو أن أكون أحد أعضاء هذه الدوره
و شكرا


----------



## ahweak (31 مايو 2006)

احسنتم استاذنا العزيز ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## kash (31 مايو 2006)

بانتظارك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kussay (31 مايو 2006)

*شكر من القلب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بارك الله فيك يا اخي على الجهد الجبار والله المعين ولايضيع اجر من احسن اليه
نحن في الانتضار والعون ان شاء اللهkussay


----------



## المهندس بشار هاشم (31 مايو 2006)

انا انتظر بفارغ الصبر هذه الدورة جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين على ماتقدموه


----------



## مهندس باحث6 (31 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم
مع أن تخصصي المهني بعيد عن الطاقة ومصادرها، إلا أن الفكرة ممتازة، وسأحاول المشاركة تباعاً، وأرجو أن نفكر سوياً بمواضيع أخري لدورات متنوعة في مجالات مختلفة.
جزاكم الله خيراً وإلى الأمام


----------



## م.نهيل (31 مايو 2006)

thnx alot for the idea


----------



## محب الهندسه (31 مايو 2006)

*ممكن تتأخر قليل*

ألا يمكن أن نأخرها إلى نهاية الشهر 6 
لأن لدي إختبارات ستبدأ من 18/6 وتنتهي بــ 29/6 :80: :32:


ولا يهمك أخي الكريم الدورة دروسها لن تحذف وستبقى في الملتقى كمرجع للجميع

تستطيع قراءتها والتفاعل معها متى شئت

بالتوفيق في الامتحانات............................mzsk76


----------



## SAQY3333 (31 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك واعانك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك......
مهندس عراقي


----------



## shami (31 مايو 2006)

ومشكور 
أخي.. وسأتابع معكم لكن من منتصف الدورة حتى تنتهي امتحاناتي..


----------



## faten (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المبادرة


----------



## structuraleng (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكر*

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم ولاسيما ان الطاقه الشمسيه هي علم المستقبل والبديل الأحدث للطاقه


اخوكم الحاج


----------



## sharky (1 يونيو 2006)

we hope that we can make a great use of this course please send all details about it ..thanks in advance for your co operation


----------



## ابيض (1 يونيو 2006)

أخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وارجو ان تكون بمعدل مرة او مرتين فى الأسبوع


----------



## محمد محمد شطاره (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ارجو ان تفيدونا بدوره فى الاوتوكاد


----------



## زينب الحسناوي (1 يونيو 2006)

نتمى الموفقية لكم في هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## lakhdar (1 يونيو 2006)

je veux remercie infiniment pour votre collaboration et votre patience


الترجمة بالانجليزي

I want thank infinitely for your collaboration and your patience 

الترجمة بالعربي

اود ان اشكر لكم تعاونكم وصبركم........................... مع تحيات المشرف mzsk76 والرجاء الكتابة يا عربي أو English


----------



## mahmoudxx (1 يونيو 2006)

دورة مشوقة انشاء الله 
و انا معاكم مهتم
و شكرا


----------



## AMEER2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

كــــــلام جميل ودورة حـــلوة...أن شاء الله سنشارك بها...ولنتوكل على الله.


----------



## ويلو 2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً، وأعانك الله على الإفادة


----------



## زائر (1 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مامون القزاز (1 يونيو 2006)

نرجو من الجميع من لديه معلومات ان ينورنا بيها من خلال الدورة جزاه وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## الفرعون العاشق (1 يونيو 2006)

بجد احنا مش عارفين نشكرك ازاي


----------



## abul_majd (1 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك و اتمنى تحديد الوقت قريبا ...........................

وان شاء الله تكون الهمة عالية للجميع............................

وفقكم الله .......................


----------



## ايمان موسى (1 يونيو 2006)

الله يبارك بجهودكم المتميزة...ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## dolphen12345 (1 يونيو 2006)

*from eng. work in new&renewable energy*

[hi every body ,i'm engineer work in new&renewable energy in egypt in NREA and i can help you , i'm very happy for that
with best wishes​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يونيو 2006)

Plz Dolphen 12345 , we really need your help as an expert.

so if possible contact me as soon as possible on my email which

appear on my personal file here in the forum

thanx alot


----------



## احمد جوخب (1 يونيو 2006)

ok quickly


----------



## chuck (1 يونيو 2006)

على بركة الله


----------



## FANHSM (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله الف خير وان شاء الله نكون من ضمن المشاركين في الدورة ويجعل الله تبادل المعرفه لخير الامة الاسلامية ويعلم الغرب ان العرب مهد الحضاره من قديم الازل


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:14:


----------



## محمد بن محمد (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لا شك أن المواضيع المذكورة ستكون مفيدة ومهمة وخاصة للمهتمين في مجال الطاقة وتوليد الكهرباء 
فجزاكم الله خير وسوف نقوم بالمتابعة إن شاء الله


----------



## alaa_hamss (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود


----------



## ahmedalelfy (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير و اكثر من امثالكم ونحن معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## faraj_jad (2 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف نحضر تلك الدوره و نرجو من الله العلي القدير أن تكون الدوره ممتعه حتي نتمكن من المتابعه ولكن اقتراحك في محله وجهدك لن يضيع. 
نشكر أخواننا في المنتدي بوضع مواضيع وبرامج و ايضاً دورات يستفيد منها المشارك و المتتبع لهذا المنتدي. 
و في المستقبل سوف تكون لي مشاركات ولكن لأنني تركت الشركة التي كنت أعمل فيها وهي متخصصة في الملاعب الرياضية و العزل المائي و انا الان أعمل بمؤسسة مبتدئة بالمقاولات العامة والعزل المائي . أسم المؤسسة: صدي الصخور 
وسوف تكون لي مواضيع مايخص خبرتي الطويلة في العزل و أيضاً من الأخوه المشاركين في المنتدي و بالاخص الأخوه في السعوديه بمدينة الرياض بالأخص و غيرها من المدن و القري أن كان لديهم مشروع أو أعمال ترميم و تركيب وحدات تكييف و أعمال جبسية المؤسسة سوف تؤدي له العمل بأسعار منافسه و معقوله.
تقبلوا تحياتي و أحترامي
م/ فرج عبدالكريم فرج جاد
خبير في العزل المائي و الحراري
جوال رقم: 0504407967


----------



## mouna (2 يونيو 2006)

ok, Mr mzsk76, i'm agree bas enta elli ma teksel 3alina
thanks ,i'm really interested by this subject good luck


----------



## ahmedalelfy (2 يونيو 2006)

thanks for u


----------



## مهندس فراس الجبوري (2 يونيو 2006)

[frame="6 80"]حقا تستحق الشكر على هذه المبادرة و ارجوا ان تعتبرني اول المشتركين و لكن ارجوا تحديد موعد الدروس بالتحديد [/frame]:14: [glint]و انشاء الله يكون ما فيه الخير[/glint]


----------



## م.أبو عبدالله (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير .
أسأل الله أن ينفع بها ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.:13:


----------



## راشد 123 (2 يونيو 2006)

اهداء الى mzsk76 

http://nialina.jeeran.com/images/flo5.jpg


----------



## ابوخاطر409 (2 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك بعنف رفع الله درجاتك


----------



## روح القصيد (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخويه و ما تقصر و الله 

و ان شاء الله راح نكون متابعين و راح نيد باللي عندنا بعد 

تحياتي اختكم 
روح القصيد


----------



## نشوان كاظم (2 يونيو 2006)

*شكر*

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير واثابكم


----------



## نعم (2 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية
انا معكم
وكلما كانت الموضوعات متقاربة زمنياً كان أفضل


----------



## muslim125.3 (2 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]جزاكم الله خير
وزادكم الله علما ورفع درجاتكم ان نعرف موعد الدورة عن طريق البريد[/frame]


----------



## ابو امير (2 يونيو 2006)

منتظرينك يعسل


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (2 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هدا الموضوع المهم و ياريت يتم تطبيقه بسرعة


----------



## سرسور1 (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## عادل عزام (3 يونيو 2006)

:33: هكدا عودمونا المهندسين هم الأسبق شكرا لكم على اهتمامكم بكل ما هو جديد شكرا 
وفقكم الله :33:


----------



## اليحيى (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا راجين ان يكون الموضوع معزز بالصور التوضيحيه


----------



## Eng9233 (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
بأحييك أخي على المجهود الرائع هذا واحنا بانتظار الدورة 
بس ياريت تقول لي هل أي عضو بيحق له يكون بالدورة ويتقدم للامتحان ولا شو؟؟؟؟
اذا ممكن فأنا معكم وبأنتظر موعد بدء الدورة

وشكرا


----------



## رولامحمد (3 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مفتاح القلوب (3 يونيو 2006)

كلمة شكر لا تكفي علي هذا المجهود وعلي كل غير بعيدعن هذا المنتدي الرائع مشكورين وفي الانتظار


----------



## KASA (3 يونيو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

اتمنى أن تكون لدينا الطاقة عند تلقي الدورة:5:


----------



## الدايمى (3 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ايها المشرف وجزاك الله كل خير وحفظك واهلك من كل سؤ


----------



## ابو باقر (3 يونيو 2006)

ما كان في الرد إلا الشكر والثناء .. لك ولكل من حاول ويحاول رفد الإنسانية بأي علم من العلوم ، ولعل بلوغ الأمل الذي فتح أبوابه نبي الرحمة (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) في دياجي ظلمات الجاهلية، قد بدأ يُوقد من خلال أخيار هذه الأمة التي أراد الله لها أن تكون وسطاً ليس للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المكر وحسب بل لرفد الإنسانية من العلوم التي تتسامى آمالها لنيلها.


----------



## heshamelnady (3 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أبوزيد (3 يونيو 2006)

تسلم أخي وجهودك مشكورة ومباركة إن شاء الله


----------



## ميكانيكي (3 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## faouzi-fz (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور و ساحاول جمع مع المال المطلوب مني


----------



## احمد جوخب (3 يونيو 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرعلى هدا الموضوع


----------



## لمى الزيادي (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله فكرة جميلة جدا واعتقد درس في كل اسبوع ملائم جدا وبالمناسبة يا اخ ابو موسى (( على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم))


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2006)

الدورة بدأت بدرس رقم (1) مفهوم الطاقة وهو موضوع مثبت في صفحة الطاقة المتجددة

وهناك دفتر حضور موجود لتسجيل الأسئلة والتعليقات

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20411


----------



## haydernasser (4 يونيو 2006)

نحن في الانتضار وجزاك الله حير جزاء


----------



## muhammednoor (4 يونيو 2006)

بهكذا شباب وبهكذا افكار ينتفع العرب وتنتفع البشرية جمعاء
بارك الله فيك وادعو لك من كل قلبي


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك سائلا المولى عز وجل ان يجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لهذا التفاعل العظيم منكم

فعلا أنا سعيد بكم جميعا سعادة لا توصف

الدورة بدأت لذلك سنغلق الموضوع ورابط الدورة هو 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20411

انتظر تفاعل كبير مع المادة العلمية


----------

